# Which One to Buy



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Glock 17 or 21?

I recently got the burr in my shorts to get a high capacity handgun.
This gun will be for HD and the indoor target range only.

I was thinking of several manufacturers but ended up with Glock.
Last night I went to the LGS and talked with the guys and held a
g17, 17L, 34, 21sf, 30 and 36

I didn't really like the cut out on the slide so that eliminated the 17L and the 34.
Then I was told that for about $20 you can get the 3.5 lb. trigger job installed.
So that made my mind up for the 17.

At had been a long while since I held a 21sf and it fit my hand pretty darned well. I held the 30 and 36 for comparison.

Based on the fact that I don't have a "shootable" 45acp I am considering the 45, but I like the 17 also.

Guess I should buy both, eventually, but which one first.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The 21 is a brick of a gun to carry, but fine for shooting if it fits your hand (a big "if").

.45ACP is considerably more expensive than 9mm, if that's a consideration for you. .45ACP kicks harder. There are also some "interchange-ability" advantages in owning a 17 and a 26. I have both a 17 and a 26 and am quite pleased with the "matched pair."


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

G17, you can't go wrong with the original.

But honestly, if there's a rental range close by and they have both to rent...try before you buy, I always say.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm a 45 fan for SD, but I also agree w/ Mike. Accesory Interchangability is nice... I use the same gear for all three XDs.

If you don't mind the extra ammo expense, by the 21SF.

If you want high capacity 45ACP for $500 and reliability, and a better ergonomic package... hehe... buy a damn XD.

JW


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd have to agree with Jeff to choose XD over Glock for all calibers:
XDs have a better grip than the blocky finger spreading grooved Glock
*XDs have a fully supported chamber* to avoid the kB! failures of Glocks (the reason why Glocks explode)
XDs have internals made from billet
If interchangability is such a concern, consider a 5" XD compact with supplied grip extension to transform into XD tactical​
FWIW, poly guns excel in 2 areas: weight and cost savings. Weight is critical for something you will be carrying all day long such as a CCW. Cost savings is up to what you can afford. But for home defense and range work, weight is less important. In fact, a heavier frame helps reduce felt recoil and muzzle flip. You might want to give these a try:

Beretta 92FS (15rd mag)
Para Ordnance P14-45 (14rd mag) - I'd take the Series 80 mush over the Glock spongy mush trigger.​


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

G17


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

gonna have to "stick to my guns" on this one. glock 17.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I do agree with *Jeff* and *submoa* on the benefits of the XD over the Glock in .45ACP. If for some reason I wanted a hi-cap poly .45, I would buy an XD.

But in guns smaller than cinder blocks, I'd stick with the Glock.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

so i went to the LGS and they had g17's with two different rails
the picatiny rail and the other std rail (forget the name)
i wonder if the decission only affects a holster selection?
really don't know....
which rail would you choose for a G17?


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

off topic but does the glock 17/19 have that "hump" that the subcompacts do on the backstrap ?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

yes they do but at different positions

today i held a 17 and a 19 side by side
WOW
the 19 really does feel better in my hand
fits great
now i understand why on the other poll that the g19 is the most favorite of all glocks
my g17 mags won't stick out nearly as far as they do on the g26


----------

